# Hooks



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

I’ve been wanting to tie some big Louisiana Redfish poppers, but don’t know what hook/size I should use.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Size 1 - 2/0 would be fine depending on what specific hooks for are using.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

What 2/0 hooks do you use? I have never seen one that you could make a Louisiana size popper on. I am hoping to fit a large double barrel popper on the hook and still have enough room to fit tail materials and a collar.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I like Daiichi 2546 2/0


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I like Daiichi 2546 2/0


What popper head do you use on it and do you have any pics of flies you have tied on it? Just don’t wanna buy hooks and have them not be what I am looking for. The are pricy these days!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Are you in the Charleston area? if so go by Lowcountry Fly shop, they should have a few there to see.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

I am in Brunswick Ga. Do they have any on there website?


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

when i think big i think 2/0 to 3/0 something with a wide gap andd maybe 2x long. I use the Eagle claw billy pate 3/0 for my big striped bass and bluefish poppers.


----------



## Flood tides (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks! I think in I know what I am looking for. Put some pictures up when I get the tied up.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

The 7/0 Owner long shank ballyhoo hook makes a good BIG POPPER hook and you never have to worry about straighting out or breaking when a big jack beats the redfish to it.


----------



## acesover (Aug 21, 2015)

Where do you find the Billy Pate Hooks? Great hook!


mightyrime said:


> when i think big i think 2/0 to 3/0 something with a wide gap andd maybe 2x long. I use the Eagle claw billy pate 3/0 for my big striped bass and bluefish poppers.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Be careful about using too heavy of a hook for surface flies like poppers, dahlberg divers, gurglers and crease flies. It'll cause them to sink. Also, short shank hooks are no fun to tie surface flies on and can reduce the gap between the hook point and the fly. That's why I like to go longer on the hook shank.

Here's what I've been using lately.

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/bass-pro-shops-xps-straight-shank-round-bend-hook

I've been using this hook for poppers over the last 6 yrs and they have been a great hook for big poppers, for the money. If rinsed well, they last pretty good. I mostly use them in 1/0 for most of my saltwater poppers, gurglers and crease flies. They are light, thin wire but strong and very sharp. Never had one break, bend or rust up quickly. I use to use the Gami B10S for poppers, but they rust up quickly. These don't, considering they are black chrome plated high carbon steel.

25pcs for $5.49 for 1/0 hooks is a good deal.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

On some homemade flip flop heads on 2/0 tiemco.


----------

